# FS: All sorts of aquarium stuff



## Dempsey (Nov 13, 2011)

I am moving in a month and have moved over most of my aquarium stuff to a new tank where I'll be moving to. I have five weeks to sell the big stuff.

Here's what I've got:

- 75 gallon tank. This one has holes drilled for the sump listed above. This tank started to leak slightly on me, about 1 drip every 4 seconds.
*$30* _SOLD_

- Stand for 75 gallon tank. This one would fit a sump too, but not the above sump. This is a home made stand but looks quite nice, painted black and a nice sleek design.
*$30*_ SOLD_

- 45 gallon sump. Comes with sump pump. Not the best shape as the rim on the tank is worn, but when last used it worked perfectly. It hasn't been hooked up for the past year since I knew I was going to be moving and didn't want to bother with plumbing it in. It will need some new pvc tubing for one piece that was cut, but that is cheap enough.
*$20*_ SOLD_

- Coralife metal halide lighting. 48" long, with mounting stands. Fits the 75 gallon tank. 2 x 250watt 14k bulbs included, as well as the 2 PC actinics. Comes with ballasts, built-in moonlights and everything, works perfectly. All bulbs 6 months old.
*$250*

- Rena Filstar XP3 cannister filter. Works perfectly.
*$50*

- Fluval 405 cannister filter. Works perfectly.
*$45*_ SOLD_

- One full bucket of reef sand. It's currently "live" but you'll want to wash it out.
*$5*_ SOLD_

I'm located near the number 1 highway in Coquitlam.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Any pics of both 75's?


----------



## Dempsey (Nov 13, 2011)

It's dirty but cleans up nice.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Ill take the leaky 75 with the black stand 

I can most likely pick them up this weekend

Where is it drilled?


----------



## Dempsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok. It's got an in-tank overflow output in the upper left back corner, and an output loc-line adjustable nozzle in the upper back right corner.


----------



## Dempsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Some items sold and removed from original post.


----------



## mkj (Dec 9, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## bleevin (Jul 23, 2010)

pm also sent...


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

pm sent as well


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Add another PM to the list


----------



## archie (Jan 29, 2013)

Just pm you again.


----------



## Dempsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm going to reply to all PM's tonight when I get home and I'm not on my phone. Thanks!


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll take the 75 gal STAND. by the way, what's the exact footprint of that stand?


----------



## Dempsey (Nov 13, 2011)

All PM's replied to.

Yellowtail, I've got deals pending on both stands. Which one were you interested in? If deals fall through, then I will let you know and go find a tape measure for the stand dimensions  Thanks

Edit: Just noticed yours was one of the PM's I replied to :bigsmile:


----------



## Dempsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Sold a pump, heater, live rock and possibly other stuff. Otherwise still a lot left!


----------



## Dempsey (Nov 13, 2011)

Sold some stuff and updated the original post. Reduced the price of the light.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tank

Ps: the pump that is included with the sump is worth more than what he's asking for the sump

Bump for good deals


----------

